
TextMate 2.0 Hits Beta 1 milestone - aaronbrethorst
https://github.com/textmate/textmate/commit/9aeb528d4c5d278eeef296e1fc60e79bd77c2595
======
christiangenco
Serious question: is anyone still using TextMate? Everyone I personally know
who used to use it (mostly web developers) has switched to Sublime.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I switched from TextMate 1 to Sublime, hated it, and switched to TextMate 2.

~~~
jastanton
Why did you hate it?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Primarily because it didn't feel anything like a Mac app.

~~~
jastanton
The UI can always be updated, being proficient in something no matter how it
looks will take you farther than hoping on or abandoning tools based on their
appearance.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Who said anything about looks? I'm talking about how it feels. Very important
distinction, and not something that seems fixable for a cross platform app.
I'd been using TextMate since 2006, and I was extremely proficient with it. I
only gave it up because it was so outdated (main thread find-in-files, e.g.).

------
Tehnix
This has probably been the most stable Alpha I've ever seen (it's been +3
years in alpha). I wonder what their requirements are before they call it
final release.

------
rbanffy
I wonder if it's possible to build it under GNUStep. Has anyone tried?

------
heavymark
That's like when you hear about new Firefox versions. Easy to forget these
legacy softwares that were king of their day are still crawling around. I
imagine both still have their followings and always will.

~~~
JohnBooty
My friend, Firefox has _half a billion active users._ Half a billion. While
their usage share has declined, the overall number of Internet users has
grown, so the absolute number of Firefox users has remained stable or even
grown.

source:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/press/ataglance/](https://blog.mozilla.org/press/ataglance/)

Now maybe Mozilla is lying, which I suppose is possible, but they have a
pretty good idea of how many people use Mozilla since nearly every copy of
Firefox pings Mozilla's servers to check for updates on a regular basis.

Based on Mozilla's usage share relative to Chrome's usage share, that number
seems to roughly jive with Google's claims for the number of active Chrome
users: [http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/25/5841924/google-android-
use...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/25/5841924/google-android-
users-1-billion-stats)

I wish I was so unfortunate as to create a "legacy softwares" that is still
"crawling around" with such a huge, supportive, dedicated user base of half a
billion people strong.

